# How to save money on health insurance



## mikeng (Dec 9, 2016)

If you're looking for affordable health insurance coverage in 2017, this is best researched article I found that provides a step-by-step guide on selecting the right health insurance as a driver. There are lots of subsidies and deductions you can take advantage of to minimize what you actually have to pay. Also, having a high deductible health plan does NOT necessarily mean you need to pay full price for each doctor visit:
https://medium.com/remedyhealth/save-on-healthcare-as-an-uber-driver-65d54e7d54f7#.2angjzgxt


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Do you have a Food purchasing plan ?


----------

